# General > Photography >  Saturday morning stroll

## wicker05

A wander around Wick.

----------


## wicker05

some more.

----------


## donnick

lovely winter scene...

----------


## kas

Beautiful shots there Wicker. It sure was beautiful weather.

----------


## trinkie

Beautiful pictures and what a glorious day for a stroll around Wick.  I enjoyed myself.
Many thanks for that it warmed ma hert !
Trinkie

----------


## kara

Cracking shot's wicker05    ::

----------


## wicker05

Thanks folks, pleased you liked them.

----------


## shazzap

Very nice.

----------


## Deemac

Nice set Wicker05. my vote goes to No.2

----------


## demac-artist

Thank you for reminding me why I moved to Wick in the first place

after a while wick seems to lose it appeal or you forget the initial buzz but you have just reminded me.. :Smile: 

A Huge thanks
Deanne

----------


## North Light

wicker05,
Some beautiful photographs there.

----------

